# Best d2vzw AOSP kernel?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

hey, so I've been a longtime fan of KT747, it's been my go to kernel for a while, but I'm looking to branch out and try some of the others out there. I know about LK and BMS (Trinity), but I was wondering if there are any others out that people will recommend?


----------



## mandiw777 (Oct 10, 2011)

There used to be an anthrax kernel. It was excellent!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

You'll get a recommendation for each and every kernel. In other words, there is no best.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Faux is another option. Ran his, and Imo's when I had my gnex: http://faux.androidro.ms/d2vzw/ just make sure you flash the right one.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

mandiw777 said:


> There used to be an anthrax kernel. It was excellent!


Yeah its long gone and try lean I used to use it but I switched to KT and used the tweaks provided I get battery batt but every phone is different so yeah best of luck

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mandiw777 (Oct 10, 2011)

Of the available kernels KT has given me the best results.


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

for touch wiz kt was best for me, but as far as aosp goes it's a close one between lk and bms


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

mandiw777 said:


> There used to be an anthrax kernel. It was excellent!


What's this kernel? Linky?

I am stuck bouncing between faux and kt

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avatar77 (Nov 4, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> What's this kernel? Linky?
> 
> I am stuck bouncing between faux and kt


Anthrax is not currently available due to issues unrelated to its functionality. I hope it is made available again one day. It's absence is a long story and not one I'm going to get into.

I've found faux to be a reasonably good kernel so far.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

avatar77 said:


> Anthrax is not currently available due to issues unrelated to its functionality. I hope it is made available again one day. It's absence is a long story and not one I'm going to get into.
> 
> I've found faux to be a reasonably good kernel so far.


I wanna stay on faux, but 4.99 for fauxclock is ridiculous.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Wouldn't this have been more appropriate in the VZW section? Just sayin, not all S3s are d2vzw.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

bornx said:


> Wouldn't this have been more appropriate in the VZW section? Just sayin, not all S3s are d2vzw.


Not sure if you have by noticed but there isn't a d2vzw only forum, so for general discussion it gets placed here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avatar77 (Nov 4, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> I wanna stay on faux, but 4.99 for fauxclock is ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Try Trickster mod. It's free and lets you adjust everything.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...er MOD [Kernel Settings and Tweaks] [VZW GS3]


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

avatar77 said:


> Try Trickster mod. It's free and lets you adjust everything.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...er MOD [Kernel Settings and Tweaks] [VZW GS3]


Thanks I'll try thus out
Hopefully it has the 'mpdecision' option that's in fauxclock

Edit: yup has mpdecision options. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> Not sure if you have by noticed but there isn't a d2vzw only forum, so for general discussion it gets placed here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I figured this was it:

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/521-verizon-galaxy-s-iii-development/

But no worries. VZW definitely has the most S3 users anway. I guess even though it's a device-specific kernel discussion, it goes under general discussion and doesn't fit under development. My bad man


----------



## avatar77 (Nov 4, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Thanks I'll try thus out
> Hopefully it has the 'mpdecision' option that's in fauxclock
> 
> Edit: yup has mpdecision options.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No problem. What does mpdecision do and how do you have it set?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

avatar77 said:


> No problem. What does mpdecision do and how do you have it set?


From what I understand it controls the governor set for cpu, it's closed source from Google, faux advises to have it off if u using his kernel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

bornx said:


> I figured this was it:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ii-development/
> 
> But no worries. VZW definitely has the most S3 users anway. I guess even though it's a device-specific kernel discussion, it goes under general discussion and doesn't fit under development. My bad man


No the mods have booted several threads of mine out of there for exactly that reason. No general discussion, just development.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Back on kt after a few days with bms

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puffingonj (Nov 21, 2012)

BMS Kernel is the best one for me it is fast and has the best battery life I've had yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Back on kt after a few days with bms
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


same for me


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> same for me


He just dropped a new update.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

